# URGENT: Yelping in pain, right shoulder, going downhill fast



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

I am going to get in the vet first thing in the morning but wondering what could possibly be causing this and how to keep him as comfortable as possible.

Atlas (5 year old male sable) came in from playing with my daughter in the backyard and layed down on his bed. I heard him whimper a few times outside in the yard but didn't really think much of it since it was a soft whimper and didn't sound like he was really hurting. Since coming inside his whimpering is becoming more and more and when he moves to change positions on his ben he starts yelping in very obvious pain.

I felt him down and his right shoulder area is tender to the touch and feels swollen. I don't want to touch it too much, it seems like he'd like to nip or bite me since it's so painful. We had some leftover rimadyl from a minor foot surgery a few years ago so I can give one of those. 

I don't think anything happened to him in the backyard, my daughter would tell me and I think from how sore it is that he would have made a lot of noise during an incendent or injury.

He's been fine today - went on a walk with him around noon, everything seemed normal. I did pick him up from the groomer in Thursday (his annual spring cleaning) and the guy did mention that he was a baby - so maybe he was whimpering during the bath?? I'll try to give them a call tomorrow and see if they can give me information.

Anyways, can I give in arnica pellets with the rimadyl? if he starts screaming in the middle of the night and cannot be easily soothed, would this warrant an emergency visit? are there any conditions that present like this that could be life threatening?

I am really worried - Atlas looks so sad. I haven't tried to lure him off his bed but it seems like he does not want to move. Even as I have written this post his pain is increasing every time he moves. It's killing me to see him like this

help! thanks you!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, you can give the Arnica with Rimadyl, but I would not give the Rimadyl, I would be on my way to the vet now. He is in severe pain and needs acute care.


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

curious as to why I shouldn't give him rimadyl?

thinking about the emergency vet but it is far and very very $$$$. unsure weather to go or try to wait until morning.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's in pain, dogs are expensive we all know that, I would take him to the Vet asap!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry but if it were me, I would be at that far away Vet right now, I dont care how much money it is, dogs are ours to take care of, if they need medical treatment then you need to give them that immediately.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He needs to see a vet, it can not wait. If you were in this kind of pain, would you wait to take him in? It would be one thing if he looked like he was limping a bit, or uncomfortable. That is something that could perhaps wait until morning. But if he is crying and yelping in pain he in in obvious pain and needs medical care. Pain killers aren't going to be enough.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I've gone through this with my dog. If he's reasonably comfortable and the rimadyl helps, I don't think you're terrible to wait for your regular vet. It is probably just sore muscles/arthritis, but could be something more serious. In my case it turned out that my girl had an infection in her spine. I went through her being in pain on and off for months, trying to manage it until after repeated vet trips (including emergency vets), the doctors figured she had the infection and needed antibiotics. I would recommend x-rays for sure though.

I guess it would depend on how much pain do think he is in; screaming at every movement or touch might warrant an e-vet trip.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call the vet and see what they think. Does he have full rotation on his leg? If he can tolerate a compress, try a little icepack on it.


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

A friend just stopped by to visit and Atlas got off his bed to greet her (he's kind of a nut for the doorbell) He did yelp upon getting up and when she accidentally touched his shoulder and whimpered when he layed down but he is not limping. As long as he is resting he seems alright and the rimadyl should be kicking in now. His pain seems to have stabilized, the yelps are the same tone and loudness and lenth when moving.

I am going to watch and see, if he is is pain even when resting I will bring him in but otherwise I will go first thing in the morning. If it is not a life-threatening condition we just cannot afford the emergency vet - times are tough, hubby's job has been cut back with a pay cut - please don't bash me for this decision. 

I am going to give him some arnica now and a few treats and give the vet a call.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

minx said:


> ....if he is is pain even when resting....


I understand the financial constraints, and I hope that the Arnica helps. But I can pretty much guarantee from your description that he is hurting at rest. If you can keep him crated or in an x-pen so that he doesn't move and he knows that he doesn't have the option of moving, and ice that shoulder for now.

Be sure to get xrays at the vet tomorrow, that is very important. If the xrays look like infection, be sure that they run a blood panel/CBC. Plan on spending whatever you save from the ER vet tonight, on diagnostics tomorrow.


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

Atlas had a better night than I expected he would. Slept good and only hear him cry twice when he shifted around.

Just got back from the vet and he is thinking he twisted it somehow. Gave anti-inflammatories with a painkiller and will monitor him over the next week. He seems to be doing better already, barely any yelping this morning and seems to get in and out of the car fine. When we got home he wanted to run around and brought me his ball but the vet said to take it easy so I have him resting in his pen right now.

I am hoping this is an isolated incident, thank you all for your concern.


----------

